
Ask HN: Is there a place to post and get feedback on new open source libraries? - iovrthoughtthis
I&#x27;m in the process of taking a tonne of code I&#x27;ve written for various reasons and wrapping it up, documenting it and popping it on Github and I wondered if there there was a web community of people who have done this?<p>It would be great to get some feedback on:<p>* The problem being solved
* Reaching a community of users
* Maintaining the work I&#x27;ve done<p>Here&#x27;s the latest one for example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jasper-lyons&#x2F;viewer<p>I guess ruby forums &#x2F; communities would make the most sense for this. I&#x27;m just hoping for a centralized community!
======
vvoyer
I had a look at your latest viewer project, but I missed the high level
problem this is solving. i.e. what is the real world use case you had that
made you invent this library.

Reading "This allows you to go back in time and render values you'll calculate
later into your templates." did not help me understand the use case.

By providing the real world use case, you'll have people that can relate their
own use cases. Thanks!

------
brudgers
My take is to focus on polishing and promoting the single best project...where
'best' is defined by potential users. People are more likely to care about one
pearl than a tonne of oyster shell.

~~~
iovrthoughtthis
I would love to do that! It's finding those initial users that I'm not sure of
how to approach.

~~~
brudgers
I guess the first step is to make a decision about which projects are the
best. Then a decision about which project is the best and focus on that one.
Good open source projects are not less work than good commercial projects. A
project is a project.

Open source may even be harder because price signals value.

